# Anyone else tegu shipping today?



## spark678 (Sep 26, 2011)

After many put offs on shipping my extreme bobby is finally shipping him today. Its been a long journey trying to get this gu. I have been trying to call him all day and have not heard from him or did I get a call on sunday. I am a little worried because I took off all day tuesday to pick him up and there is finally a break in the weather.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope all goes well


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck, I'm sure your new friend will be well worth the wait!


----------



## spark678 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I hope he calls me with a tracking number I need to know when to pick him up at the post office tomorrow. He has not been answering his phone all day. 

does anyone know if he calls late with a tracking number?


----------



## spark678 (Sep 26, 2011)

I did not get a call from bobby maybe the little bit of rain turned his power off or he ran out of boxes again? im sure its something and im starting to get frustrated..


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 26, 2011)

If he said he was shipping you should be all right, I never got a call with a tracking number just an email with it. Hope all goes well and you get your little... well if he/she is as big as my 2011 not so little anymore lol


----------



## spark678 (Sep 26, 2011)

All I got was some day last week he said we will try for Monday because the weather. I thought he would call me or email me with a tracking number for pickup in the morning. I thought thats how it works.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 27, 2011)

Well shoot zip down to the post office and check it out today, the worst that can happen is he's not there, he could be there (fingers crossed)


----------



## spark678 (Sep 27, 2011)

good idea. i called my local post office and they said i need a tracking number. I hope my gu is not just sitting there in a box  bobby is still MIA has anyone spoke to him the past couple days?

just got ahold of him today and my gu is going out today! super excited. turns out he wasnt feeling good yesterday so I understand. feel better bobby!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 27, 2011)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## Jensen (Sep 27, 2011)

Wish i would have joined Earlier!! I ordered an extreme giant from Bobby, needless to say ive been like a kid waiting for Christmas. I finally spoke with him and heard the news; My Chacoan giant was shipped yesterday and Bobby is feeling a little better!! best way to get ahold of him is leave multiple messages via email, fone, ect, as he is a very busy guy. If anybody has advice for how taking care of a Giant tegu might differ from anyother type it would be much appreciated, as of now i own an unsexed Black columbian. Thanks, Jensen


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

Soooooooo since you guys are receiving tegus today, can we expect photos from the both of you?!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 28, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> Soooooooo since you guys are receiving tegus today, can we expect photos from the both of you?!



I second that


----------



## spark678 (Sep 28, 2011)

picked him up this morning pics tonight after work! Beautiful little guy! Suprisingly he is about 10" and is still green. I was thinking I was getting a couple month old one but its nice because i was looking forward to the green! lol. Any ways he was huffing and was trying to attack my hand so I did not attempt to hold him. I scooted him into his enclosure from the bag and he ate lots of turkey and now hes basking! Now I just have to wait a week so he can adjust to his enclosure. Thanks bobby!


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

Yay!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 28, 2011)

spark678 said:


> turns out he wasnt feeling good yesterday so I understand. feel better bobby!



I know where he's coming from, there's something going around down here that's got a nasty grip on me too - kickin my butt.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 28, 2011)

spark678 said:


> Suprisingly he is about 10" and is still green.



I'm willing to bet he's a few months old, nonetheless...


----------



## spark678 (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks everyone. I love the green and now I know what everyone means when they say they are gonna miss it! He tries to raise on all 4 when I first walk in the room. I cant wait to start the taming process!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 28, 2011)

Yours is still green?


----------



## Steven. (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah he's still green?... Extremes grow a lot faster than any other tegu im surprised he still has it... Anyways throw up them pictures bro, you know i wanna see him...


----------



## spark678 (Sep 28, 2011)

me too he must have been born not too long ago hes tiny! pics are up in my new thread!


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 28, 2011)

Ahhhhh! He's flippin CUTE!


----------



## Jensen (Oct 2, 2011)

[attachment=3326]This is my little guy, he's about 9inches long and also has this glow of crucial green you can only see from certain angles. The girl and I have named him Littlefoot (ha yes, off land before time) but call him Foot for short He runs under his man cave (made out of large flat rocks) but comes back out within a few minutes; a little skiddish at times but calms down quickly. I handle him right now only to feed him. Warm and let him soak in warm water for about 10 mind. His in closure is a 40 gal breeder, and sup strafe consist of 1&1/2 bags of topsoil and 25lb bag of play sand: measures about inches in depth. One thing I have noticed is he doesn't seem to burrow as opposed to a Black Columbian I had who couldn't keep his head out of the dirt. I'm wondering if this is because I switche[attachment=3326]d from Eco-Earth to this new substrate which I thought would be "better", maybe some of you who are more experienced might have knowledge on the positives and negatives of different substrates.[attachment=3326]

Ha just realized I attached that picture 3times, kinda hard to do.this on your phone


----------



## spark678 (Oct 2, 2011)

Glad you got yours jensen! Mines skittish too! ive been puting my hand in the enclose everyday and just yesterday I got him to walk half way on my arm. I have not attempted to hold him yet because he is pretty skittish right now if I try and pet him. Does yours puff up and stand up on all four legs? mine hasnt tried to bite me like the first day I got him. My friend put his hand next to his mouth was tounging his fingers then he gently bit his finger slowly. It was cute! Goodluck your new little guy mine is still nameless. I was thinking of Thor but someone else has it on here lol.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha Okay, you got me i spelled skittish wrong, ill know better next time.Sounds like that little stud is a Bada**! Littlefoot, BA? Never ha, He just runs like he's on an episode of Cops! Trust me this is better than the show. The first day I fed him eggs I made the mistake of touching them when I was putting on the calcium, apparently my finger was pretty tasty. No he didn't chomp down, more inspecting the situation; ever see a kid trying to eat a giant jaw breaker? Thor is pretty bold, Toughy McTougherson even more so. Either way, I'm not the best at this naming thing, the last tegu I had I named Tegu(which I thought was relitively clever because most people around here have never even heard of such a thing) I will definitely be thinking about a good one for you though, unless of course you prefer tough McTougherson!


----------



## spark678 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol i didnt even realize the spelling. I was going for thor but he doesnt look like one but Im pretty sure im going with Loki, Thors evil brother. I made good progress today I slowly put my hand next to him when he was basking and tried to creep it under his head and he fell asleep on my finger for a little bit. Next I was petting him at the base of his tail slowly and trying to work my way up. He was huffing a little but seems to be calming down and getting used to me. Then I put my arm and a hand next to him and he climbed up on one to get away and I lifted it and he was walking on my hands (keeping him close to the ground) it was incredible. Then I gently touched his back and he jolted away to his hide lol. Couple mins later now hes out again roaming his enclosure.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 6, 2011)

im still waiting to hear from bobby about my AA tegu i cant wait for my new bud i asked for a female cause i have always had girl reptiles and didnt want to change it up


----------

